# Shimano Pro Stealth Evo Compact



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Does any on have any information on the specifications of the Shimano Pro Stealth Evo Compact handlebar. Their website has it listed as 130 drop 68.9 reach, also the minimum size in width being a 42mm. However, i was told by a rep from glory cycles that these specs may not be correct, and glory does have the Evo compact in a 40mm width.
Can someone kindly confirm whether or not the Pro bike website is accurate.
http://www.pro-bikegear.com/publish...py/technical_information/handlebars_road.html


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

Kind of a late response but I picked up a set of these bars the other day. My LBS listed a 40 but only in a 90, 110 and 120. According LBS Shimano doesn't list all sizes, because of small production runs in "odd" sizes. If you want a bar 110, 120 in a 42 or 44 c/c width they are easier to find the 90 and 130 are more rare because of lower production runs.


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

It seems there are conflicting numbers in regards to the reach of the bar. Shimano does have it listed as 68.9, but i've seen online retailers having the reach listed at 78. I recently purchase one of these and i'm in doubt with the specs that Shimano has listed in regards to the reach. I'm hoping someone can come up with the actual numbers also.


----------

